# Please help me identify this car......



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone have any idea what this car is in front of this GP38-2 (I actually have CSX #2738) It looks to have it's own powerpack, has running lights and a horn?

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=625645


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is a remote control car, it hooks to the engine and a person with an electronic backpack controls the engine by remote control.
It eliminates the need for a engineer for RR switching..

I posted it in here.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2138


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I looked through that thread Big Ed....It's all about strange O gauge models. I couldn't find any reference to the remote control car....


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

From RR Pictures Archives -



> Owner:	CSX Railroad
> Type:	Flat Car
> AAR Class:	MWH: Hand Car. This car is flat and mounted on four wheels and propelled by means of pushing, known as "Push Car."
> AAR Type:	M290
> ...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I guess CSX calls them Remote Control Platforms.....thanks Ed. (Looks like most companies just hollow out an old engine - get rid of the traction motors, fuel tank, etc and just use the body/controls.

http://www.railroadforums.com/photos/showphoto.php/photo/11216/ppuser/1612


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Found a bunch of other pics of this.....I may just have to make one of these.....

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/rsPicture.aspx?id=315945


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Found a bunch of other pics of this.....I may just have to make one of these.....
> 
> http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/rsPicture.aspx?id=315945


Pretty cool kitbash project. I did not notice the yellow warning lights at first. Looks like just enough room for a decoder to run the headlights, horn, yellow flashers etc...
-Art


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Artieiii said:


> Pretty cool kitbash project. I did not notice the yellow warning lights at first. Looks like just enough room for a decoder to run the headlights, horn, yellow flashers etc...
> -Art


Exactly....I'll put the decoder inside the powerbox that's on the flat deck. I just need to find a suitable flatcar to start with now....Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> I looked through that thread Big Ed....It's all about strange O gauge models. I couldn't find any reference to the remote control car....



Look at post #19 in that thread, then scroll.

It is discussed from #19 post to post #39.

I took 2 pictures of that one in the tanker yard in NJ.


----------

